# Cat summoned for jury duty?



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Saw this last night on the news and thought it was pretty funny. Just wanted to share.

http://www.kare11.com/news/whatsup/whatsup_article.aspx?storyid=835398&catid=333


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's funny.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

That's hilarious! I hope she has to bring the cat to court... would love to see the reaction LOL! That letter and the rejection letter are frame worthy I'm sure.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Seeing as our animals probably have more common sense than humans, it might not be a bad thing.


----------

